# Something from Portugal



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

In Nature :thumbsup:






Hope you like it


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome... highlights the great terrain and the talented riders. Força!


----------



## kodo28 (Apr 21, 2012)

nice place...boa!!!


----------



## LeffeRuby (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes, I´m so coming to Portugal :thumbsup:


----------



## bluma0 (Mar 28, 2010)

It's near Serra do Geres? One of the most beautiful place in Portugal.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, is IN Gerês.










The site: In Nature


----------

